# Looking to buy a shredder-vac....



## Cope1024 (Jul 18, 2015)

What's the consensus, Stihl, Echo, ???


----------



## mu2bdriver (Jul 18, 2015)

If at all possible, try to rent one before you buy. Sunbelt, HD, etc. I had a Troy Bilt and Echo, forget the model numbers but they were closer to pro grade then homeowner models, and neither of them were worth it. They wouldn't pick up half of the leaves and would bog down if you put a small branch in the chipper.


----------



## marne (Jul 19, 2015)

Made a similar experience.
The chipper was a joke, only replacing the nose with a hose made it reasonable for tight corners. 
A lawn tractor has better pickup capabilities, chips small branches and has bigger bags.


----------

